# (  )

## admin

,
  .
 " "-
  !
  ,
    :
"    ,
   ?"
""1-14, 28.7.1916.
 ,      "  "  "",      .   ,   XX ,     ""  "". ,     ""   .  ., .  .,  " "      -  . 
  ,       ,   ,     .   .     5  1893          .  2           .     :     ,  *  - -   .  10-         .      ,         .        ,               . " "       .   ,    . , ,  "" -  , .         .  1910                .  ... 
   ""     *.  1908   ""   - " ",      "   ".    ,   ,        . ,    " ",     :  1916     500 ,  150 .   4000 .  ., .,  ,  .          .   -   -  ë   "  ".   .  ë     " ",      : "".      .    ,    ,    .
""       .  ,   "" , , .  1915   ë      "  ". "   "    -    . "       ", -     ..     .   3 .    ë  . ë   : ., ., ., ..       .    ,      .   ""     .    XX .,     "",    -  .              .     ""    ,  " "     30   ,   " " -  18 , "" . -  22,  "" . -  12 .

----------


## admin

,        ,  . .     40  100  -   -  4 ! ,      4.    :   ""     ,   ,    2-3 .   *  ë   . "   ,  ,   , - ,    " ("-", 1915, 19-20). "  ,  ë           " (" ", 1915, 33)."    ,   ,      -       ,   " ("", 1915, 10) " ,    ,     .     ë  " ("", 1917, 15-16).  .    ,      "".  *    " " ( )    .*       ""   .     (      ""  )  ""       . 
      :  1916      ""   .  * ,        " ".   ,      ,   ,      - " ", " ", "   " -   . 
       ë .  .,   5 ,     .          .    .     .      ,  ë .       .
  .,      .   1917 ë    -     .  ""        : " ,   ?" (       "").         : ",     ,     .     :   ,   ,       . -   ? -      ,      . ,     ".  . 
   1917 .    .      ,    "  " (1918)     .    ë     ,  "" ( ), "" (), " " (0).    .       "" .  , , ,  ..   .       -  .   -    " ",     .               ""  ""    , .. .    " " (1917) (, ,  .),   ,   ( !)   - 2    "  ,    " (. -     ).        -     .    3  " ",   .

----------


## admin

1918  10-       ,   2-      "".    . "  "  ", , " (. - )    , ...   ,        " " - ..  ""          .              .   3       .  ,       .       ,   2   ,             .      " ". 
 1918        ..       ,   " "    ,   .  ""   , : "      ,    .     ,    ,        ... ,     , -     " ("", 1918, 22). 
 1918        -  . 28.06.1918    .     ,   ,    (),  (),    ( ,    - "", " ", " " -  ).     (,  ,  )      , 18,       .    1918-1919     : ,  , "", "", ""    "" - , ,         .         ""  .. ""       26-      1919          (""),      . 16  1919       .   ,    1    " "   ,       . 
   ë  -    -   ..  1923          1934    .      .,  .,  - . (   ).  .    ,         .    .      1919 ,       ..          (-,   !).         "" ,   ( ë   .  1995).   : "" ,   .   .   "  "(1951) ,      .           . "  " (1979),   . , ,       , ,  ,   .    2001     " ",  ..      110-                 " ".        .
(2003)

----------


## Mihey

-   ?

----------


## Def



----------


## admin

> -   ?

     - .   

> 

  ,      .

----------


## Def

> ,      .

      .

----------


## Victorious



----------

